# Survey for dissertation on birthing facilities



## Guzyaliya Asylguzhina (Dec 16, 2015)

Dear mums, 
I am an interior architecture student writing a dissertation on birthing facilities and how they can be improved to make the process more comfortable for women. I would really appreciate if you could take 2 minutes to fill out one of these surveys to help me with my study.
If you already have children, please complete this form:
*docs.google.com/forms/d/1PF7V901AV9CTRjOgcX4_i65R-R_r1AdRb9-EmnI0sDE/viewform*
If you are currently expecting and do not have children please complete this one:
*docs.google.com/forms/d/1AYS50L4e5rOFaFxcxL7PHL5nnCr3yO_kAP651kW4Bsg/viewform*
All responses are anonymous, will not be disclosed to third parties and are for university research purposes only.


----------

